# Nyc subway



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is there a market for NYC subway cars to ever be made in G-Scale?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know, there is not much g scale people here at all. Based on that I would say no or very little.


----------



## Phoebe Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

Although not G gauge, perse, MTH has recently advertised a tinplate standard scale version of a New York City R17 subway. The set consists of 4 cars and comes in either a tradition open frame motor or a version that utilizes MTH's PS3 system.

Similar in size to G gauge, I'm not exactly certain of the "scale size" that it would represent.


----------

